# Spending the summer in Thailand



## Cherriesberries (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi. I’m interested in spending the summer in Thailand (open to area) and looking for what area I should target. 

What I’m looking for:
✅ Walking distance to entertainment and public transportation 
✅ 🏳️‍🌈 friendly 
✅ 3 bedrooms + 2 baths, brand new place (preferably a villa/house, but I recognize that could be difficult with wanting a walkable area). Bonus if there is office space as my wife and I will be working 
✅ School program with learning and culture for 7 year old twin boys 

Anything else I should consider? I’m from USA. Thx for everything!


----------



## diemvy5 (Nov 5, 2021)

I had a short travel to Thailand, and I have to say that they have wide range of public transportation, such as bus, metro,... And as I remember, walking from my place to these transportation is very close, just take 2mins. Btw, you should try tuktuk, a very special transportation here.

Abt the entertainment, I mostly go to their market or their religious places so dont know that you want to here I am sharing. I dont have kid, so dont care much abt learning programs.

In general, people here is very friendly, so I think your summer will be so great


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Cherriesberries said:


> Hi. I’m interested in spending the summer in Thailand (open to area) and looking for what area I should target.
> 
> What I’m looking for:
> ✅ Walking distance to entertainment and public transportation
> ...


Generally no schools open during summer months. They are all friendly as long as your ATM card works. You should know that the pandemic statistic are never reported accurately, so, be careful.


----------

